# Athon xp-m e gcc

## Panda

Salve a tutti, 

ho un piccolo (insomma) problemino che spero possiate aiutarmi a risolvere.

Praticamente qualche mese fa ho comprato il portatile nuovo (un Acer 1310) e subito ci ho installato la Gentoo. Quando e' arrivato il momento di scegliere le ottimizzazioni ho subito messo "-march=athlon-xp" e compilando i bestioni come gcc, glibc o xfree ottenemo regolarmente l'errore src_compile. Allora ho provato a mettere '-march=athlon' e tutto si e' compilato perfettamente.

Adesso: perche' devo mettere '-march=athlon' quando io ho un Athlon XP? Perche' sul portatile di prima (un HP Pavilion ze4300) anche se avevo milioni di altri problemi cmq tutto compilava liscio con '-march=athlon-xp' ?

Ho cercato la risposta invano in giro per internet quando ieri mi sono accorto di una piccola (insomma) svista: sul pavilion ze4300 (che ora ha mio padre) c'e' l'adesivo 'Athlon XP', mentre nel mio c'e' l'adesivo 'Athlon XP-M' ed in fondo all'adesivo in piccolo 'Mobile'.

Ho cercato di nuovo invano per internet info a riguardo quale ottimizzazione mettere nelle CFLAGS... qualcuno sa se per gcc l'Athlon XP-M corrisponde a athon-mp ?Oppure athlon-mp e' tutt'altra cosa? Oppure devo tenermi '-march=athlon' e staccare l'adesivo per non soffrire piu' del fatto che usavo una ottimizzazione per un processore diverso dal mio?  :Crying or Very sad: 

vi allego le info prese da proc:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1525.882

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3040.87
```

Grazie ciao

----------

## shev

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho cercato la risposta invano in giro per internet quando ieri mi sono accorto di una piccola (insomma) svista: sul pavilion ze4300 (che ora ha mio padre) c'e' l'adesivo 'Athlon XP', mentre nel mio c'e' l'adesivo 'Athlon XP-M' ed in fondo all'adesivo in piccolo 'Mobile'.
> 
> 

 

No, athlon mp sta per "multi processor" (credo), non c'entra nulla con la versione mobile. Hai controllato sul solito cflags central se c'è qualche info particolare? Imho dovrebbe andare con la flags athlon-xp (visto che è un athlon-xp con in più le features relative al mobile)...

----------

## Panda

 *Shev wrote:*   

> No, athlon mp sta per "multi processor" (credo), non c'entra nulla con la versione mobile. Hai controllato sul solito cflags central se c'è qualche info particolare? Imho dovrebbe andare con la flags athlon-xp (visto che è un athlon-xp con in più le features relative al mobile)...

 

Stavo proprio dando un'occhiata su 'cflags central' ma ancora non ho trovato granche' a parte qualcuno che ha gia avuto i miei stessi problemi, soprattutto nella fase di bootstrap... beh non mi resta che cominciare a fare qualche prova...

avevo pensato di installare dentro la mia gentoo un'altra gentoo in chroot da stage1 e fare qualche prova con le ottimizzazioni che non finiscono prematuramente di compilare e vedere quella migliore.... vediamo

grazie

----------

## Panda

 *Shev wrote:*   

> No, athlon mp sta per "multi processor" (credo), non c'entra nulla con la versione mobile. Hai controllato sul solito cflags central se c'è qualche info particolare? Imho dovrebbe andare con la flags athlon-xp (visto che è un athlon-xp con in più le features relative al mobile)...

 

Stavo proprio dando un'occhiata su 'cflags central' ma ancora non ho trovato granche' a parte qualcuno che ha gia avuto i miei stessi problemi, soprattutto nella fase di bootstrap... beh non mi resta che cominciare a fare qualche prova...

avevo pensato di installare dentro la mia gentoo un'altra gentoo in chroot da stage1 e fare qualche prova con le ottimizzazioni che non finiscono prematuramente di compilare e vedere quella migliore.... vediamo

grazie

----------

## d3vah

Ho lo stesso processore tuo

dopo vari test credo che l'ideale sia:

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

```

Alcuni mettono formit-frame-pointer ma è utile solo in caso di debbugging e rende le applicazioni leggermente più lente (Doc del kernel 2.6)

----------

## Panda

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Ho lo stesso processore tuo
> 
> dopo vari test credo che l'ideale sia:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie, li ho gia appuntati nell'eventualita' di dover ricompilare tutto.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Leggendo un po' di roba in giro tra post e manuali di gcc ho voluto azzardare questo:

```
CFLAGS = -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -fexpensive-optimizations
```

vediamo che succede... sempre sperando che se non mi spunta qualche errore 'src_compile' in compilazione non me ne spunti poi qualche altro in esecuzione...   :Cool: 

----------

